# Are Dragon X1 and Dragon APX lenses interchangeable ?



## vubus (Jan 7, 2021)

Andobarca said:


> Hi beautiful people! I was looking at the form factor of both lenses and apart from the air vents there does not appear to be much difference. Has anyone tried swapping X1 lense with an APX goggle frame and vice versa ?
> 
> Thank in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you found the answer to your question yet? I’m wondering the same thing. I need to replace my APX lens and hoping the X1 can fit the goggle frame so I don’t have to buy a brand new pair


----------

